
  EduFire Raises $1.3 Million For Video Education Platform  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/08/edufire-raises-1-3-million-for-video-education-platform/
======
johnohara
Personally, it distresses me to see millions being poured into yet another
courseware aggregation site. Ugh. Peapod.

There are over 750MM computers plugged into this 'internet tubes' thing and
billions of humans striving for a better education.

I don't have VC money, if I did I'd invest in real accreditation alternatives
instead that possess integrity, rigor, and worldwide recognition, available to
anyone, anywhere, at any time, at an affordable price.

I could then build a curricula-vitae of certifications, professional
development and real accomplishments -- similiar to board certification in
medicine -- from all over the world because I brought the world to my laptop /
phone / desktop.

Spend $6MM (can it actually cost that much?) so that 1B* people per year can
attain 'recognition' for the work they've done on their own @ $25 each -- non-
refundable.

*a guess

------
byoung2
Brightstorm (<http://www.brightstorm.com)recently> raised $6 million in Series
A for a similar concept. I think the educational video online sector is really
starting to heat up. I'm still not completely sold on the YouTube for school
concept...there needs to be an added element of interactivity.

